# Reservations not required!!! pic heavy



## forker67 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello once again dear Urbexxers!, yesterday saw us driving up into the high,high hills in search of a hotel I'd been told about..we found it!! ....situated right in the town centre no less & what a monster of a building it is, the crazy thing is the whole side of the street is empty...the buildings are huge 6 storey (inc cellars) ones, the hotel itself is in pretty bad condition and has been closed for a long,long time, a large section at the back has collapsed and some of the ceilings have been propped up, I went up to the 3rd or 4th floor but no further...my wife was bricking it as the stairs moved as I went up them...uh oh!!!, a lot of stuff left behind,some really nice but massive cupboards and some really nice, UNBROKEN mirrors...the gafitti gremlins hadn't been in either, there was no access to the other buildings this time...maybe some other time eh


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2014)

That's mega, thanks! Is it a big cliff directly behind it? Kinda looks like it from the first photo.


----------



## forker67 (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes mate, a big,big cliff ....it was kinda dark out the back, there's an overgrown tennis court there and some big trees too, the whole street backs on the mountain!!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 13, 2014)

I do like that alot! Nice big building! Love the staircase and that Penny Farthing


----------



## krela (Jul 13, 2014)

forker67 said:


> Yes mate, a big,big cliff ....it was kinda dark out the back, there's an overgrown tennis court there and some big trees too, the whole street backs on the mountain!!!



Thought as much, I wonder if that's why the buildings are abandoned, slippage etc.


----------



## forker67 (Jul 13, 2014)

krela said:


> Thought as much, I wonder if that's why the buildings are abandoned, slippage etc.



No idea mate & tbh the thought never crossed my mind , gonna have to go back..went into one room in another of the buildings, a 1st floor room with holes in the floorboards...they've been empty some time by the looks of them, huge,beautiful buildings too AND a big one on the other side of the square has the roof sinking into it, but the properties either side of it are fine!!! https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BandageHead (Jul 13, 2014)

Wowzers! What a wonderful place!


----------



## skankypants (Jul 13, 2014)

Great stuff, havnt seen this before,,,thanks for posting


----------



## LittleOz (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow, what an amazing find. Those buildings look none too safe but there's some amazing old stuff in there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thats big! bet it was a great place to stay in its day amazing interior apart from the odd missing firelaces it looks pretty well intact and the switchboard is a beauty.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big C (Jul 13, 2014)

That's amazing!! I love it, thank you.

Did one chance mounting that penny farthing?


----------



## forker67 (Jul 13, 2014)

Big C said:


> That's amazing!! I love it, thank you.
> 
> Did one chance mounting that penny farthing?




Despite being a lofty 6ft 3" in height I chose not to mount the boneshaker with it's steel wheels, lack of brakes & torture device seat!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 13, 2014)

What a superb place to find..love it thanks.


----------



## just looking (Jul 13, 2014)

Really enjoyed your photos, I hope you manage to go back and share some more pics of this place, thanks again for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 14, 2014)

No freikin way, a penny farthing! That is awesome, what a place! 
Loving all of this, fantastic photos too!


----------



## forker67 (Jul 14, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> No freikin way, a penny farthing! That is awesome, what a place!
> Loving all of this, fantastic photos too!



It was a repro penny farthing, there was plate screwed to the front with 2007 on it, but it was cool just the same


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 14, 2014)

forker67 said:


> Despite being a lofty 6ft 3" in height I chose not to mount the boneshaker with it's steel wheels, lack of brakes & torture device seat!



Good job you didn't mount the thing - you would have shot down the hill in a straight line! Your photo plainly shows that the headstock is completely welded up, so there is no movement in the very flimsy forks - except from bending under the weight of your 6ft 3inch frame!


----------



## tumble112 (Jul 14, 2014)

What an incredible place, love the old switchboard.


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 16, 2014)

well that's just a bit good isn't it . Nice work.


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Cool place, nice pics.


----------



## SnakeCorp (Jul 17, 2014)

Nice find, mate!


----------

